# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل كان السلف يسألون الله ستة اشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ؟

## خالد الشافعي

هل كان السلف يسألون الله ستة اشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ؟ 
الجواب :
بالنسبة للصحابة رضي الله عنهم فلم أقف لهم على أثر مسند صحيح في هذا الموضوع ، لكن ورد ذلك عن بعض السلف من غير ذكر الصحابة ، وفي لطائف المعارف للإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله : 
قال معلى بن الفضل : كانوا يدعون الله تعالى ستة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان ، ويدعونه ستة أشهر أن يتقبل منهم ، و قال يحيى بن أبي كثير كان من دعائهم : اللهم سلمني إلى رمضان ، و سلم لي رمضان ، و تسلمه مني متقبلاً . 
قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي :
ما يروى عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يدعون الله جل وعلا ستة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان، فهذا لا أعلم له إسنادا يثبت عن أحد من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما هو مروي عن بعض السلف من غير ذكر الصحابة .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ورد هذا الأثر مقطوعا على يحيى بن أبي كثير اليمامي من قوله عند أبي نعيم في الحلية بإسناد صحيح (3/ 69).

ورواه الطبراني في الدعاء (2/ 1226/رقم912) مرفوعا عن عبادة بن الصامت - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ -، وإسناه منقطع ضعيف.

ورواه أيضا في الدعاء (2/ 1227/رقم913) مقطوعا على مكحول بإسناد حسن.
منقول من أبي إسحاق التطواني

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام أبو نعيم رحمه الله في الحلية : 
حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ ، قَالَ : ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ الأَشْعَثِ ، قَالَ : ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ عُثْمَانَ ، قَالَ : ثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي عَمْرٍو الأَوْزَاعِيِّ ، قَالَ : كَانَ يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ يَدْعُو حَضْرَةَ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ : اللَّهُمَّ سَلِّمْنِي لِرَمَضَانَ ، وَسَلِّمْ لِي رَمَضَانَ، وَتَسَلَّمْهُ مِنِّي مُتَقَبَّلا "
وقال الإمام الطبراني رحمه الله في الدعاء :
حَدَّثَنَا بَكْرُ بْنُ سَهْلٍ ، ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ .

ح وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَائِذٍ ، قَالا : ثنا الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ ، ثنا النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ ، عَنْ مَكْحُولٍ ،أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ : " اللَّهُمَّ سَلِّمْنِي لِرَمَضَانَ ، وَسَلِّمْ رَمَضَانَ لِي، وَتَسَلَّمْهُ مِنِّي مُتَقَبَّلا "

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام الطبراني رحمه الله في الدعاء : 
حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ الرَّقِّيُّ ، ثنا خَلَفُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ ، ثنا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّازِيُّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ، عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ ، عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ يُعَلِّمُنَا هَؤُلاءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ إِذَا جَاءَ رَمَضَانُ، أَنْ يَقُولَ أَحَدُنَا : " اللَّهُمَّ سَلِّمْنِي لرَمَضَانَ، وَسَلِّمْ رَمَضَانَ لِي، وَتَسَلَّمْهُ مِنِّي مُتَقَبَّلا "
وقال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في السير :
أَخْبَرْنَا إِسْحَاقُ بنُ طَارِقٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا يُوْسُفُ بنُ خَلِيْلٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ إِسْمَاعِيْل الطَّرَسُوسِيّ(  ).
وَأَنْبَأَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي الخَيْرِ، عَنِ الطَّرَسُوسِيّ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بنُ عَبْدِ الوَهَّابِ الحَافِظ، سَنَة خَمْسٍ وَخَمْس مائَة إِمْلاَءً، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ المَلِكِ بنُ شَغَبَة البَصْرِيّ بِهَا، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ أَبِي مُسْلِمٍ إِمْلاَءً، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الشَّافِعِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ أَحْمَدَ بنِ حَنْبَلٍ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرُ بن أَبِي زُهَيْر، حَدَّثَنَا خَلَفُ بنُ الوَلِيْدِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّازِيُّ، عَنْ عَبْدِ العَزِيْزِ بن عُمَرَ، عَنْ صَالِحِ بنِ كَيْسَانَ، عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بنِ الصَّامِتِ، قَالَ:
كَانَ رَسُوْلُ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُعَلِّمُنَا هَؤُلاَءِ الكَلِمَاتِ، إِذَا جَاءَ رَمَضَان، يَقُوْلُ:(اللَّه  ُمَّ سَلِّمْنِي لِرَمَضَانَ، وَسَلِّمْ رَمَضَانَ لِي، وَتَسَلَّمهُ مِنِّي مُتَقَبَّلاً ).
غَرِيْب، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ الرَّازِيُّ عَنْ خَلَف بن الوَلِيْدِ، وَتَفَرَّد بِهِ خلف.
قال محقق السير :
إسناده ضعيف لضعف أبي جعفر الرازي، واسمه عيسى بن ماهان، قال ابن المديني: كان يخلط، وقال يحيى: كان يخطئ، وقال أحمد: ليس بالقوي في
الحديث، وقال أبو زرعة: كان يهم كثيرا، وقال ابن حبان: كان ينفرد بالمناكير عن المشاهير، قلت: وهو راوي حديث أنس: ما زال رسول الله يقنت في صلاة الصبح حتى فارق الدنيا.
أخرجه أحمد: 3 / 162، والدارقطني 2 / 39، والطحاوي: ص: 143، والبيهقي: 2 / 201، كلهم من طريق أبي جعفر هذا عن الربيع بن أنس، عن أنس بن مالك، والثابت عن أنس كما في الصحيح وغيره، أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قنت شهرا في صلاة الفجر ثم تركه.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الدراية ص: 117: ويؤخذ من الاخبار أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يقنت إلا في النوازل، وقد جاء ذلك صريحا: فعند ابن حبان وابن خزيمة، عن أبي هريرة: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقنت في صلاة الصبح إلا أن يدعو لقوم أو على قوم. وعند ابن خزيمة (620) عن أنس مثله، وإسناد كل منهما صحيح.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من ابن رجب 
سئل فضيلة شيخنا الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير في الدورة العلمية في مسجد علي بن المديني بالرياض عن صحة حديث : ( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان ) فقال حفظه الله : هذا حديث لايثبت لكن إن دعا المسلم بأن يبلغه الله عزوجل رمضان وأن يوفقه لصيامه وقيامه وأن يوفقه لإدراك ليلة القدر أي بأن يدعو أدعية مطلقة فهذا إن شاء الله لابأس به ا.هـ .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

2591 - " أليس قد صام بعده رمضان و صلى بعده ستة آلاف ركعة ، و كذا و كذا ركعة لصلاة
السنة ؟ " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 6 / 176 :

رواه البيهقي في " الزهد " ( 73 / 2 ) عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن طلحة
بن عبيد الله : أن رجلين من بلي - و هو حي من قضاعة - قتل أحدهما في سبيل
الله ، و أخر الآخر بعده سنة ثم مات ، قال طلحة : فرأيت في المنام الجنة فتحت ،
فرأيت الآخر من الرجلين دخل الجنة قبل الأول ، فتعجبت . فلما أصبحت ذكرت ذلك ،
فبلغت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
فذكره . قلت : و هذا إسناد حسن إن كان أبو سلمة سمع من طلحة ، فقد نفى سماعه
منه ابن معين و غيره ، لكن الحديث صحيح لما له من الشواهد يأتي الإشارة إلى
بعضها . و قد أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3925 ) و ابن حبان ( 2466 ) من طريق محمد بن
إبراهيم التيمي عن أبي سلمة به أتم منه . و كذا رواه أحمد ( 1 / 161 - 162 و
163 ) ، فظننت أن ( محمد بن عمرو ) الذي في إسناد " الزهد " وهم ، ثم ظهر أنه
رواية ، فقد رأيت الإمام أحمد أخرجه ( 2 / 333 ) من طريقه عن أبي سلمة عن أبي
هريرة به ، ثم من طريقه عن أبي سلمة عن طلحة .. و سنده عن أبي هريرة حسن كما
قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1 / 142 ) . و يشهد له حديث عامر بن سعد بن أبي
وقاص قال : سمعت سعدا و ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون :
فذكره أتم منه . أخرجه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 310 ) و الحاكم ( 1 / 200 ) و
أحمد ( 1 / 177 ) من طريق مخرمة عن أبيه عنه ، و قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد ،
و لم يخرجاه ، و العلة فيه أن طائفة من أهل مصر ذكروا أن مخرمة لم يسمع من أبيه
لصغر سنه ، .. و أثبت بعضهم سماعه منه " . قلت : و الراجح أن روايته عن أبيه
وجادة من كتاب أبيه ، و هي حجة ، و لعل مالكا رحمه الله أشار إلى ذلك حينما روى
الحديث في " الموطأ " ( 1 / 187 ) بلاغا ، فقال : إنه بلغه عن عامر بن سعد به ،
إلا أنه لم يذكر : " و ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده :
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، قَالَ: نَزَلَ رَجُلانِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ عَلَى طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ، فَقُتِلَ أَحَدُهُمَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ مَكَثَ الْآخَرُ بَعْدَهُ سَنَةً، ثُمَّ مَاتَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ . فَأُرِيَ طَلْحَةُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ: أَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ قَبْلَ الْآخَرِ بِحِينٍ، فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ طَلْحَةُ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " كَمْ مَكَثَ بَعْدَهُ ؟ " قَالَ: حَوْلًا . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " صَلَّى أَلْفًا وَثَمَانِ مِائَةِ صَلاةٍ، وَصَامَ رَمَضَانَ "
قال محقق المسند الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : 
حسن لغيره، وهذا إسناد ضعيف، محمد بن إسحاق- وإن عنعن- متابع، وعلةُ الحديث الانقطاعُ بينَ أبي سلمة وبينَ طلحة بن عبيد الله، فإن أبا سلمة- وهو ابن عبد الرحمن- لم يُدرك القصة قطعاً، ولم يسمع مِن طلحة بن عُبيد الله فيما قاله علي بن المديني ويحيى بن معين والبزار، وذكر الذهبي في"السير" 4/287 أن روايته عن طلحة مرسلة . محمد بن إبراهيم : هو ابن الحارث التيمي 
وأخرجه بنحوه الشاشي (28) من طريق مسلم بن أبي مريم، عن محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي: أن رجلين أضافا طلحة... ولم يذكر فيه أبا سلمة، وليس فيه عدد ما صَلى.
وأخرجه أبو يعلى (648) ، والشاشي (27) من طريق محمد بن عمرو، عن أبي سلمة، عن طلحة بنِ عبيد الله، وفيه: "أليس قد صام بعده رمضان، وصَلًى بعده ستةَ آلاف ركعة وكذا وكذا ركعة". ثم نقل الشاشي عن ابن أبي خيثمة: سئل يحيى بن معين عن هذا الحديث، فقال: مرسل لم يسمع مِن طلحة. وسيأتي الحديث برقم (1403) ، وانظر (1401) .
وله شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة سيأتي في "المسند" 2/333.
وآخر بإسناد صحيح من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص، ويأتي في "المسند" برقم (1534) .
وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن بسر بلفظ: "خيركم من طال عمره وحسن عمله" ويأتي في" المسند" 4/188 و190 بإسناد صحيح.
وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده :
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ , حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو , حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: كَانَ رَجُلَانِ مِنْ بَلِيٍّ حَيٌّ مِنْ قُضَاعَةَ أَسْلَمَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَاسْتُشْهِدَ أَحَدُهُمَا، وَأُخِّرَ الْآخَرُ سَنَةً، قَالَ طَلْحَةُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ: فَأُرِيتُ الْجَنَّةَ، فَرَأَيْتُ الْمُؤَخَّرَ مِنْهُمَا، أُدْخِلَ قَبْلَ الشَّهِيدِ، فَتَعَجَّبْتُ لِذَلِكَ، فَأَصْبَحْتُ، فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَوْ ذُكِرَ ذَلِكَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " أَلَيْسَ قَدْ صَامَ بَعْدَهُ رَمَضَانَ، وَصَلَّى سِتَّةَ آلَافِ رَكْعَةٍ، أَوْ كَذَا وَكَذَا رَكْعَةً صَلَاةَ السَّنَةِ ؟ "
وقال محقق المسند الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : 
حديث حسن، وهذا الإسناد فيه انقطاع، أبو سلمة لم يدرك طلحةَ بنَ عبيد الله، لكن قد علِمت الواسطةُ بينهما وهو أبو هريرة كما في الإسناد السابق، فعندئذ يكون إسناده متصلًا، وهو إسناد حسن.
وقد سلف هذا الحديثُ بنحوه برقم (1389) من طريق محمد بن إبراهيم، عن أبي سلمة، عن طلحة بن عبيد الله. وخُرجت طريق محمد بن عمرو هناك.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول 
السنة 12 شهراً مع رمضان ! فكيف قسموا السنة 6 قبل و6 بعد ؟!
ال 6 أشهر قبل رمضان :
1.ربيع الأول 
2. ربيع الثاني.
3. جمادى الأول .
4.جمادى الثاني .
5.رجب .
6.شعبان .
وال 6 أشهر التي بعده :
1. شوال .
2. ذو القعدة .
3. ذو الحجة .
4. محرم .
5. صفر .
6. ربيع الأول .
فقد اشترك ربيع أول مع الأشهر التي قبل رمضان والتي بعده !!!
الجواب على هذا الإشكال : 
منقول 
أما الإشكال الوارد على المتن
فجوابه كما ظهر لي: أنهم كانوا يدعون الله تعالى في شهر رمضان الذي بلغهم الله إياه، قبول شهر رمضان الفائت .. وبهذا يكون شهر رمضان تمام الستة أشهر .. وهلم جرا .. والله أعلم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> منقول 
> السنة 12 شهراً مع رمضان ! فكيف قسموا السنة 6 قبل و6 بعد ؟!
> ال 6 أشهر قبل رمضان :
> 1.ربيع الأول 
> 2. ربيع الثاني.
> 3. جمادى الأول .
> 4.جمادى الثاني .
> 5.رجب .
> 6.شعبان .
> ...


منقول من علي بن محمد أبو هنية 
جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ خالد
وقد يكون من باب التغليب كما تقول: صيام عشر ذي الحجة.. والله أعلم
وودت لو أنك لم تصدر موضوعك بتلك الفتوى!
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو المنذر أحمد

الامر يحتاج مزيد تحرير لعموم الاذن بالدعاء وخصوص اللفظ الوارد

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ خالد
موضوع مهم ووقته مناسب.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع والتذكير .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

90 يوما 

بيننا وبين رمضان .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ، وأعنا فيه على الصيام والقيام وكل عمل صالح .
للفائدة ينظر هذا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114475

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

اقتباس من الأخ الحبيب: خالد الشافعي:
(منقول 
أما الإشكال الوارد على المتن
فجوابه كما ظهر لي:  أنهم كانوا يدعون الله تعالى في شهر رمضان الذي بلغهم الله إياه، قبول شهر  رمضان الفائت .. وبهذا يكون شهر رمضان تمام الستة أشهر .. وهلم جرا .. والله أعلم).اهـ.

أقول: أمّا هذا الجواب، فهو لي، قد سطرته في ملتقى أهل الحديث من سنوات، وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وفقكم الله لكل خير ، ومنكم نستفيد .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الحبيب.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع .......

----------


## خالد الشافعي

سبحان الله .

----------

